# Where do you go on the app to find where a rider is going



## David whiting (May 26, 2015)

To many times people want to go to nyc from my location in nj and I have canceled the fairs because it's always at about 2 or 3 in the afternoon and great for the rider not much traffic but it takes me sometimes 2 hours to get back and that's a lot of missed fares .I know if they put the destination in I can see it but can't figure out how.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Nowhere. You can't see the destination until the rider is in the car and you start the trip.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

You used to be able to check the waybill but that was just a glitch. There is no way except to call or text.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

You can always pull over and text/call the pax, did that today to confirm what I already suspected, I recognized the name. Had to cancel-twice!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Just call or text the pax to learn the dest. If you don't want to go there, just say, "Excellent! See you shortly!" And then turn on your Lyft app and wait for a ping there. Eventually the Uber pax will figure out you're not coming and will cancel on you. If the Uber pax calls and asks where you are, you can say, "Dude, I'm still in the bathroom at the Chevron station with killer diarrhea. I'll be there soon." Then count to five and the cancel happens.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Just call or text the pax to learn the dest. If you don't want to go there, just say, "Excellent! See you shortly!" And then turn on your Lyft app and wait for a ping there. Eventually the Uber pax will figure out you're not coming and will cancel on you. If the Uber pax calls and asks where you are, you can say, "Dude, I'm still in the bathroom at the Chevron station with killer diarrhea. I'll be there soon." Then count to five and the cancel happens.


diarrhea.....awesome


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Another driver on the forum mentioned that they too were from Jersey and they they would text the pax as soon as they got the call to let them know that "they would not be driving into the city today" asking the pax to cancel if they needed a ride to the city. It would be better for you to accept, and they call or text the pax - rather than showing up and then having to cancel. 

Remember, don't start the ride until your happy and the pax is happy and in this case you know the destination, because if you start the ride, and then they say they want to go to the city, and then you decide to end the ride because you don't want to go... once you start a ride, you must end the ride.. then they can rate you. 

Just ask them, I get their destination outta them by saying "where are we headed today" ... and I put it into an alternate GPS.. if at that time I find out that they are heading somewhere I don't want to go... I can cancel without being penalized.. and they can request another driver.. but can not rate you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Just ask them, I get their destination outta them by saying "where are we headed today" ... and I put it into an alternate GPS.. if at that time I find out that they are heading somewhere I don't want to go... I can cancel without being penalized.. and they can request another driver.. but can not rate you.


And that's what Uber would call a "negative customer experience."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> And that's what Uber would call a "negative customer experience."


That's Ubers fault.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

MrsUberJax said:


> Another driver on the forum mentioned that they too were from Jersey and they they would text the pax as soon as they got the call to let them know that "they would not be driving into the city today" asking the pax to cancel if they needed a ride to the city. It would be better for you to accept, and they call or text the pax - rather than showing up and then having to cancel.
> 
> Remember, don't start the ride until your happy and the pax is happy and in this case you know the destination, because if you start the ride, and then they say they want to go to the city, and then you decide to end the ride because you don't want to go... once you start a ride, you must end the ride.. then they can rate you.
> 
> Just ask them, I get their destination outta them by saying "where are we headed today" ... and I put it into an alternate GPS.. if at that time I find out that they are heading somewhere I don't want to go... I can cancel without being penalized.. and they can request another driver.. but can not rate you.


I don't understand...

Why are you logged in to app as "online", if you don't want to drive riders to their destination? Explain this to me like I am 3 years old...

Don't you think this is sort of unprofessional? How do the pax react when you tell them to get out?

"Sorry sir or ma'am, I just don't want to go to your chosen destination. You must summon another driver."


----------



## KiaScott (Dec 10, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> I don't understand...
> 
> Why are you logged in to app as "online", if you don't want to drive riders to their destination? Explain this to me like I am 3 years old...
> 
> ...


You tell them you are not going to that destination and they exit the car. That simple, really. As an independent contractor, I have the right to turn down an assignment.


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

KiaScott said:


> You tell them you are not going to that destination and they exit the car. That simple, really. As an independent contractor, I have the right to turn down an assignment.


Somewhat related...

I am thinking about starting to call pax to see where they are going. Getting tired of 1 mile runs with no tip. Either call or text. Text might be better...


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> Why are you logged in to app as "online", if you don't want to drive riders to their destination?





MotownUberDriver said:


> I am thinking about starting to call pax to see where they are going.


Wow! Amazing how 12 hours can totally change someone's mind!


----------



## MotownUberDriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Wow! Amazing how 12 hours can totally change someone's mind!


Isn't it less awkward if you just never saw the pax? It would be weird to just leave them at the curb after you already arrived and spoke to them face to face...


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MotownUberDriver said:


> I don't understand...
> 
> Why are you logged in to app as "online", if you don't want to drive riders to their destination? Explain this to me like I am 3 years old...
> 
> ...


On the other hand, when mileage rates are down to $.75/mile, such an approach makes perfect sense. Yes, it's unprofessional. But then, so is 75 cents per mile. Like the old saying says, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

David whiting said:


> To many times people want to go to nyc from my location in nj and I have canceled the fairs because it's always at about 2 or 3 in the afternoon and great for the rider not much traffic but it takes me sometimes 2 hours to get back and that's a lot of missed fares .I know if they put the destination in I can see it but can't figure out how.


You can only know by calling PAX but this can lead to disastrous consequences.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Dude in the Car said:


> You can only know by calling PAX but this can lead to disastrous consequences.


Or, it could be a means of avoiding another choice that could also lead to disastrous consequences.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Nowhere. You can't see the destination until the rider is in the car and you start the trip.


Yep sucks Donut?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Yep sucks Donut?


Yup. I would transport way more riders if I knew they're going towards where I'm going. Now I just stay offline most of the time.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Smiles did anyone see Wall-E? anyways theres this great clip that reminds me of the Uber App, and Uber master Dispatcher Server. Just watch the whole clip and see if it reminds you of trying to reason with Uber.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

MotownUberDriver said:


> I don't understand...
> 
> Why are you logged in to app as "online", if you don't want to drive riders to their destination? Explain this to me like I am 3 years old...
> 
> ...


I was quoting another driver who discussed his dilemma while driving in multi-state or long-distance situations. Let's say that you're out on the road after work, and you have a couple of hours in which to drive & make as much money as you can. You leave the kids with the sitter and say I'll be back ASAP. You drive in a multi-state atmosphere.. like Jersey, New York.. or say Washington DC and Virginia.. who knows... all that this guy was saying is hey, I don't have time to do long distance trips..

I'm out here to do a few in city runs so that I can take advantage of the "work when you can" thingie that Uber's got going. (Remember, this is the new Gig Economy, not professional drivers, just after work folks making a few extra bucks.. you know, Uber's Ultimate sub-contractor.

Now my suggestion was, rather than take every ride request blindly, drive 7/9 minutes to the PAX, only to find out that they want to go 50 miles into the city.. (something that you are unable to do) and then have to ask them to cancel face to face... (you have no choice, you only can do the "part time" option that Uber is telling everyone is so great").. so what do you do..

Instead, you text the pax.. knowing that this is an area that has in city, out of city options.. you might just want to say hey, I'm staying in Jersey today, if you need a driver to take you to the city, you might want to cancel and get another driver...
all I was suggesting was that it would be better for the pax all around to get a text like that... better for the driver so that you don't have to drive 10 minutes to a call that will need to be cancelled... so you see.. that's all. Just explaining the dudes circumstances and how he might handle it.. if he had no other options...

However... You quote professionalism? Why? Uber doesn't want professionals... they want part time ********* drivers who have no training and who drive their own personal cars to take people from one destination to the other for fares that equal 1970's taxi fares.

If Uber wanted professionals.. well, they don't...

so let's not pretend here... you drive for Uber X.. there is nothing professional about it.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Kinda off topic but if the Lyft app can show you the destination why can't Uber add this option??


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

LadyDi said:


> Kinda off topic but if the Lyft app can show you the destination why can't Uber add this option??


Because Uber doesn't want drivers to know where the pax is going. Knowing where pax is going allows drivers to cherry pick. However, at the low rates, anyone who isn't cherry picking is a friggin' idiot. So, that just means call the pax, ask where they're headed, then decide if you're willing to do it. I turn down probably 30% of my Uber pings, but I always let the pax cancel on me so it doesn't affect my ratings. Oftentimes when I've decided NOT to take an Uber fare, I'll respond to a Lyft ping. I always wonder what the Uber paxs think when they can see me moving, but not toward them. Oh well, not really my problem.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

An alternative for NYC trips is to drop off at the Secaucus train station. It's $5 for a train ticket to NYC, the trains are every 6 minutes in rush hours. Faster and cheaper for the passenger. 
I don't go to NYC for 85 cents a mile unless I want to go there myself.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Just call or text the pax to learn the dest. If you don't want to go there, just say, "Excellent! See you shortly!" And then turn on your Lyft app and wait for a ping there. Eventually the Uber pax will figure out you're not coming and will cancel on you. If the Uber pax calls and asks where you are, you can say, "Dude, I'm still in the bathroom at the Chevron station with killer diarrhea. I'll be there soon." Then count to five and the cancel happens.


...or, "be right there, just had to stop for more ammo."


----------



## Bromius Maximus (Feb 28, 2016)

MotownUberDriver said:


> I don't understand...
> Why are you logged in to app as "online", if you don't want to drive riders to their destination? Explain this to me like I am 3 years old...
> Don't you think this is sort of unprofessional?


As someone who lived a couple years in NYC, let me elucidate this for you in some Detroit terms.

Let's say you're in Lake Orion finishing a ride from the Palace. You got an hour and 20 minutes or so before your kid gets home from school (or before you have to go to your other job, or whatever). Your catching the beginning of the 3:00 surge so you figure you can take another 2-3 rides before you have to go offline.

This is reasonable?
This is professional?

Okay, now you get a ping, accept it, drive to passenger's location, and you start the ride...
Flatrock! They need a ride to Flatrock. At 3:00PM! If you take that ride you will not get home before 5:00 and that's if you are insanely lucky.

On a personal note, if you can take the trip, start off by saying you can't and give the pax an opportunity to sweeten the pot.This exact scene has played out for me twice now. The second time, the rider put two $20.00s on the center console when I told him I didn't have 2 hours to spare. I felt bad but still couldn't take it.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> An alternative for NYC trips is to drop off at the Secaucus train station. It's $5 for a train ticket to NYC, the trains are every 6 minutes in rush hours. Faster and cheaper for the passenger.
> I don't go to NYC for 85 cents a mile unless I want to go there myself.


I've thought about that option. Haven't suggested it yet, but I really should. Particularly for the schmucks that want you to cross town for them... I'm going to get an extra $5 to add 50 mins round trip to take you another 2.5 miles to the East Side. Ridiculous.

Luckily, I haven't gotten city rides lately, which is odd given the rate cuts. I used to do 2-3 a day on days when I'd get them.

As much as I hate city rides I still like them. Where I'm at the take home after tolls is $60 for non-NJ Shore and $120 after tolls for NJ Shore. It usually takes me 2-3 hours round trip, so I'm making $20-60 per hour which is above my usual average. It also sets me up to make above average for 2-3 hours, which is great cause I don't wonder where my next ride will be for that entire time. Kinda nice.


----------



## Bromius Maximus (Feb 28, 2016)

It's probably for the best that we don't see destination up front. I don't live in NYC anymore, but when I did, it was hard enough to get a cab to take me to Harlem. Now imaging hailing a cab with a sign that says "Going to Harlem". Might as well be Danny Glover.


----------

